# Devil in the wood stove?



## raybonz (Jan 7, 2013)

Took this pic a little while back and a coworker noticed a skull in the flames!

Ray


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't see a skull, but I do see an X-ray of a human body (stomach up to top of head) in the top left!  And the person getting x-rayed looks like they have a 70 afro hairdoo?    

Check out moderator "Begreen's" avatar pic, it has a side view of a naked woman on the left , the side view of a guy on the right (they are facing each other) and an alien in the middle!


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2013)

oh wait, now I see the skull, bottom left side, side view of skull, facing right


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 7, 2013)

I see a juicy ribeye steak


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont see a skull but I do see the reflection of what appears to be Napoleon Dynamite in the upper left corner. Is that you Ray, or just the TV?


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue Vomit said:


> I dont see a skull but I do see the reflection of what appears to be Napoleon Dynamite in the upper left corner. Is that you Ray, or just the TV?


 
I think it's an X-ray of Don king!

I also see that Ribeye!   The bottom right of the ribeye, is the chin of the skull.


----------



## ddddddden (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys are st0ned!
Skull front, right, bottom. Terminator style.
Thanks for sharing, Ray.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 7, 2013)

I showed this to my11 yr old son. He sees a snake. Cool to find out what everybody sees though.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 7, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> You guys are st0ned!
> Skull front, right, bottom. Terminator style.
> Thanks for sharing, Ray.


You nailed it den.. Crazy isn't it?


----------



## madison (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope that coworker isn't operating dangerous machinery, he must be under the influence.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 7, 2013)

Naa he is a planner and I saw it right away too.. Pretty amazing!


----------



## melissa71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool!  That does look like a skull!


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2013)

I see two people walking down the beach with a sunset and palm tree in the background!    You guys need a new source for your "stuff"!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 7, 2013)

Think you're possessed or obsessed by the devil in my woodstove Mac! 

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 7, 2013)

Man that is weird Ray !

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jan 7, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Man that is weird Ray !
> 
> Pete


You mean the pic or Mac or both? lol

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 7, 2013)

Both I am getting a beer now


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2013)

I see flames. Lots of flames.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch out or I will come visit the inside of your stoves


----------



## raybonz (Jan 8, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I see flames. Lots of flames.


Look bottom right Jake..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2013)

Geez Ray, I thought that was just a reflection. Neat to try getting yourself into the picture....


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Look bottom right Jake..


 
Oh that changes things . . .

*Firefighterjake*: I see dead people. 
*Raybonz*: In your dreams? 
[_FFJake shakes his head no_] 
*Raybonz*: While you're awake? 
[_FFJake nods_] 
*Raybonz*: Dead people like, in graves? In coffins? 
*Firefighterjake*: In woodstoves like regular firewood. They don't see each other. They only see what they want to see. They don't know they're dead . . . wood. 
*Raybo*nz: How often do you see them? 
*Firefighterjake*: All the time. They're everywhere.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL Jake!  This has to be your funniest post!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 8, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Oh that changes things . . .
> 
> *Firefighterjake*: I see dead people.
> *Raybonz*: In your dreams?
> ...


 
I thought I drank beer


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 9, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Oh that changes things . . .
> 
> *Firefighterjake*: I see dead people.
> *Raybonz*: In your dreams?
> ...


 
And you once accused me of being off my rocker


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> And you once accused me of being off my rocker


 
Well of course . . . you're a Fire Chief . . . no one who is sane would want the job of being the one guy who is responsible for the health and well being of 10-150 firefighters under their command . . . and no one who is sane would get into a career where you routinely go into buildings that are roughly 3 x the hottest setting on the oven . . . or get into a career where you can get called out at 2 in the morning routinely.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 10, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Well of course . . . you're a Fire Chief . . . no one who is sane would want the job of being the one guy who is responsible for the health and well being of 10-150 firefighters under their command . . . and no one who is sane would get into a career where you routinely go into buildings that are roughly 3 x the hottest setting on the oven . . . or get into a career where you can get called out at 2 in the morning routinely.


How true!  But I am in good company! \

Funny you have said what I have thought since the day I was appointed Chief in 1994......even before that, starting in 1978 when I first ran into a burning building.  I really didn't want it, but it seems that there is a natural succession in life and sometimes we just have to suck it up and accept the responsibility of our age and situation.  I have always said that if I ever lost one of my FF's, I was done!  That would be the worst.  Thanks Jake for what you do.  You guys prevent a lot of the bad from happening.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> How true! But I am in good company! \
> 
> Funny you have said what I have thought since the day I was appointed Chief in 1994......even before that, starting in 1978 when I first ran into a burning building. I really didn't want it, but it seems that there is a natural succession in life and sometimes we just have to suck it up and accept the responsibility of our age and situation. *I have always said that if I ever lost one of my FF's, I was done*! That would be the worst. Thanks Jake for what you do. You guys prevent a lot of the bad from happening.


 
Never have been and never will be a Chief . . . but trust me on this one . . . losing a brother on the scene is not a fun thing . . . only time I ever thought about quitting was a number of years ago when one firefighter went down from a heart attack while at the water hole . . . at the same fire we lost three boys (autistic triplets.) There were not too many dry eyes at the scene . . .

OK, enough of the back slapping and sad times . . . we now return to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------

